# The Pickup DI Track Thread



## Rook

Ok, completely inspired by this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/160162-warpig-di-tracks.html

So if you're gunna take anything from this thread or contribute anything to it be sure to rep 'artrulesmyworld' (just thank the above linked thread).

This can be the official thread to post your own DI tracks of your pickups, why you may ask? As the above mentioned genius suggested, if you're interested in a pickup, simply find the DI track here, and plug the output of your computer into your rig. Obviously the volume has an impact, I'm sure we can devise a way of setting your output volume at the correct level.

You should upload your DI clips to soundcloud, link it here and give the following format:

*Pickup Brand:*
*Model:*
*Magnet Type (if optional):*
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):*
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):*

So an example would be:

*Pickup Brand:* DiMarzio
*Model:* Crunch Lab
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Standard (Ceramic)
*Position*: Bridge
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* Alder/Mahogany/Ebony
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* Fender style floating (JP bridge)

Please contribute any advice on recording demos, and also request any DI tracks here.

Remember to thank *artrulesmyworld*!

*EDIT: Here are some of the forum members' contributions...*

_Thanks to *nolly*_

"The guitar is a 80s Gibson Les Paul Custom, which is I guess what one might describe as medium-bright for an LP. There are two exceptions to this - the Aftermath is in my Blackmachine B2, and the Sinner is in a Fender Custom Shop Relic '62 Strat. Note there are a couple of lower output models in there too: the Riff Raff and Black Dog."

BKP Aftermath

BKP Black Dog

BKP Cold Sweat

BKP Holy Diver

BKP Miracle Man

BKP Nailbomb

BKP Painkiller

BKP Riff Raff

BKP Sinner

BKP Warpig (AlNiCo)

BKP Warpig (Ceramic)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Thanks to *SirMyghin*_

*Pickup Brand:* G&L
*Model:* ASAT special
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Ceramic
*Position*: Bridge / Neck, no in between, switches with hearing long chords
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* swamp ash/maple/maple
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* G&L saddle lock
And if it matters to some, played with my agate pick (influences attack)

Clip:http://www.filedropper.com/dryasatspec

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Thanks to *joaocunha*_

"Guitar used(link)

Woods: Alder with maple top, maple neck and ebony fretboard;
Bridge: TonePros fixed bridge;"

*Bridge Position*

DiMarzio X2N Clean

DiMarzio X2N Riff

DiMarzio X2N Solo

DiMarzio Air Classic Clean

DiMarzio Air Classic Riff

DiMarzio Air Classic Solo

DiMarzio Virtual PAF Clean

DiMArzio Virtual PAF Riff

DiMarzio Virtual PAF Solo

Motor City Pickup Solution Clean

Motor City Pickup Solution Riff

Motor City Pickup Solution Solo

Rio Grande TX Clean

Rio Grande TX Riff

Rio Grande TX Solo

Seymour Duncan '59 Clean

Seymour Duncan '59 Riff

Seymour Duncan '59 Solo

Seymour Duncan Custom 5 Clean

Seymour Duncan Custom 5 Riff

Seymour Duncan Custom 5 Solo

Seymour Duncan SH13 Dimebucker Riff

Seymour Duncan SH13 Dimebucker Solo

Seymour Duncan SH13 Dimebucker Clean

*Neck Position*

BKP Cold Sweat Clean

BKP Cold Sweat Solo

DiMarzio Air Classic Clean

DiMarzio Air Classic Solo

DiMarzio Air Norton Clean

DiMarzio Air Norton Solo

Motor City Pickup Solution Clean

Motor City Pickup Solution Clean

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Thanks to *Stealthtastic*_

Schecter Jeff Loomis Sig

Pickup Brand: EMG
Model: 707 (bridge pup)
Position: bridge
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): ash/maple/maple
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): OFR 7

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32432031/EMG 707 Loomis DI.wav

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Keep 'em coming folks, if this turns into a bit of an Archive, I'll start listing them by Brand and putting minor details next to them (who made the recording and what guitar). If you want more info, then find the posts in the thread, I'll link the individual posts if it comes to it.


----------



## JamesM

When I get some free time I'll be able to contribute EMG 707's and a BKP Nailbomb 7.


----------



## Rook

Amazing! I just reamped Nolly's clips from the above linked thread through my whole setup - EB Volume pedal, Maxon OD 808, Mesa Roadster, Line 6 DL4; everything worked as it should! It was like he was in the room playing through my amp!


----------



## Winspear

This is a really good idea 
I think we should normalize the clips to -0.1dB? Isn't a reamp box also needed for playing back the clips?
I could do a DiMarzio DSonic 7 in the next few days.


----------



## -Nolly-

Guys, I have the DIs from the whole Bare Knuckle clip session, so that's every contemporary BKP playing that same section. It'd be a fair bit of work, but if there is demand, I will bounce them all.


----------



## JamesM

Nolly, you are a god that does so much already for music in this community. I don't think we should ask any more of you!


----------



## technomancer

-Nolly- said:


> Guys, I have the DIs from the whole Bare Knuckle clip session, so that's every contemporary BKP playing that same section. It'd be a fair bit of work, but if there is demand, I will bounce them all.



If you'll do the work I'll gladly sticky it.

Same goes for everybody else, if this starts getting contributions we can sticky it to make it more available.


----------



## Rook

EtherealEntity said:


> This is a really good idea
> I think we should normalize the clips to -0.1dB? Isn't a reamp box also needed for playing back the clips?
> I could do a DiMarzio DSonic 7 in the next few days.



Normalising is a good call, as for a reamp box, my setup works fine just from the headphone out...

Go into more detail, the better this can be well... 

...the better!


----------



## -Nolly-

technomancer said:


> If you'll do the work I'll gladly sticky it.
> 
> Same goes for everybody else, if this starts getting contributions we can sticky it to make it more available.



Sounds like a plan. I'll speak to Tim and see if this is something he'd be happy to host on the BKP server since it'll be a fair amount of MBs worth of wavs


----------



## Rook

I love this!!

Thoughts on normalisation - some pickups are obviously louder than others...? Anybody have any thoughts on this? My test tracks thus far sound fine straight recorded if I plug my output into the clean channel, what comes out sounds exactly like what's going in. EXACTLY alike, it's creepy actually. Normalising them adds noise and appears to be making them louder.

At the moment I have the recording level at 50% and my computer output at 100%, I'm thinking I should reverse this.

Stickiness would be awesome, can't wait to reamp some of the stuff people are offering here.

Nolly, as many as you can be bothered to do would be more than awesome, I'd be really interested to hear them.


----------



## -Nolly-

I'm normalising my DIs because I'm working on the assumption that my playing was fairly consistent from pickup to pickup. I used a very clean preamp/DI setup so background the noise floor should be minimal.


----------



## SirMyghin

I'll do this when I have a chance, for both my G&L soaps and the Rebel Yells, I am curious to run the spectral analyser over it anyway. I like this idea a lot.

The question is this: Will it end the which pickup threads. My theory... no.

I don't have the equipment to play it back like a whole lot of folks (reamping boxes and such) but I will put them up for others benefit.


----------



## -Nolly-

Alright, I've bounced out a fair few (wasn't as time-consuming as I'd expected). I'll host them from the Red Seas Fire site for now, I'll give links once they're up.


----------



## Hybrid138

I did some DI tracks of my guitars a while back so they don't fit the format but they might be useful. Should I post them? They are all in on track but 3 guitars with neck and bridge clips.


----------



## -Nolly-

Alright, here we go guys, a load of Bare Knuckle DIs from the website clip sessions. The DIs were captured through an Audient MiCO preamp/DI; I should stress that the recording process for these clips was fairly manic (we did 200+ clips in 4 days), so apologies for any sloppy playing/editing/clipping you might encounter, though I don't think there is anything bad enough to hamper the comparison experience. They are all .wavs exported at 44.1/24
The guitar is a 80s Gibson Les Paul Custom, which is I guess what one might describe as medium-bright for an LP. There are two exceptions to this - the Aftermath is in my Blackmachine B2, and the Sinner is in a Fender Custom Shop Relic '62 Strat. Note there are a couple of lower output models in there too: the Riff Raff and Black Dog.

Aftermath

Black Dog

Cold Sweat

Holy Diver

Miracle Man

Nailbomb

Painkiller

Riff Raff

Sinner

Warpig (AlNiCo)

Warpig (Ceramic)



*(Techno, not sure if you want to sticky the whole thread or just this post in a separate thread of its own?)*


----------



## otop

This is really cool Nolly  All companies should release a set of DIs so people can see how the tone works..

You should release the MIDI of the backing track so people can put it in a mix.


----------



## -Nolly-

It'd be a cool idea otop, but it would require a load more work to bounce out all the other guitar tracks so it's double-tracked etc.. Besides, really the idea is that people can make comparative assessments of the pickups - they can't really know exactly how a certain pickup works in their mix until they have it in their own guitar.


----------



## SirMyghin

Nolly, to make this work right will I be needing to use a DI box, or can I get away with a High-Z input mode on my interface?


----------



## right_to_rage

Its pretty wild how much clearer the aftermath sounds in the Blackmachine. I'm not sure if that clarity is a characteristic of the pickup or the guitar itself though.


----------



## -Nolly-

SirMyghin said:


> Nolly, to make this work right will I be needing to use a DI box, or can I get away with a High-Z input mode on my interface?



Well, you'll be needing an output rather than an input sir! 
Although theoretically you should use a reamp box to convert the low-Z output to high-Z signal for your amp, many people just use a standard line out with little or no issue.



right_to_rage said:


> Its pretty wild how much clearer the aftermath sounds in the Blackmachine. I'm not sure if that clarity is a characteristic of the pickup or the guitar itself though.



I think it's really the guitar. You're going from a fat-bodied 24.75" scale singlecut 24.75" hammer to a wafer-thin 25.5" doublecut scalpel.


----------



## stuglue

Guys, this thread has been a long time coming.
First of all, we need to all use the same format, so please can we record at 44.1khz 24 bit.
HI Z input always! if you've got a one megohm input you'll have a nice bright sound, don't use the line input as you'll get a very dull sound and it'll ruin the DI of whatever pickup you have.
No normalising please as its not a true reflection of the output of the pickup.
Can i suggest we go a further and use Voxengo's SCAN audio analyser plug in to show the frequency range of the pickup.
Riffs that have some low chugging and open power chords are great for DI'ing, something simple so that we all can play the same riff and compare the pickups in terms of frequency response.
I'll upload my Dimarzio Evo neck and Seymour Duncan SH5 once I get my guitar back.
Any suggestions on a simple chugging riff?


----------



## SirMyghin

-Nolly- said:


> Well, you'll be needing an output rather than an input sir!
> Although theoretically you should use a reamp box to convert the low-Z output to high-Z signal for your amp, many people just use a standard line out with little or no issue.



Not in the market for pickups, I was going to put some up for folks to hear. They probably come with free terrible playing, and nothing near so upbeat as what you threw out there. 

I don'y even know what reammping is really, except in passing but it sounds like something I want to get into. My question was more is a Hi-z input a good enough substitute for a DI box when I lay something down, so that it has a good sonic spectrum.


----------



## stuglue

Sirmyghin, a Hi Z input is essential to getting a great sound.
I know because my old audio interface had a low 250 ohm input and its at the cost of top end.
My new audio interface has a one megohm input and becuase of this i get a lot more treble. The difference is massive


----------



## -Nolly-

SirMyghin said:


> Not in the market for pickups, I was going to put some up for folks to hear. They probably come with free terrible playing, and nothing near so upbeat as what you threw out there.
> 
> I don'y even know what reammping is really, except in passing but it sounds like something I want to get into. My question was more is a Hi-z input a good enough substitute for a DI box when I lay something down, so that it has a good sonic spectrum.



Oh I see, I assumed you were asking about gear needed for reamping, not tracking DIs! In that case, yes your Hi-Z input will probably be fine, though a quality pre and DI would ensure sonic preservation and a low noise floor.


----------



## Rook

I agree that we should have a set sample rate and stuff, that's all cool, including too many plugins I think is gunna start to limit how many people can contribute and probably ins't necessary. We're not looking for technical analysis here so much as a simple way that people can plug a line out from their computer into their rig and hear a pickup as if it were there. 

I don't think normalising is a good idea, as was stated above, as I don't think it's incredibly natural, I'm open to opinions either way here though.

I've been recording (tests) so that I go through a DI into my Mac's line in (the buffered signal won't 'see' the input impedance of the mac) so that when I turn the volume on the mac up full and plug the headphone jack into my amp it sounds exactly the same as with everything bypassed, which so far has been very easy. It has also worked for my JPX and my Strat with modification and you can hear the obvious difference in output.

If someone wants to post some tab for some riffs for everyone who's going to post to learn and play (a simple chuggy riff, a simple leady riff) then that'd be cool.

Once we've set a list of easy to follow guidelines, I'll ask to get the thread cleaned up and put everything in the OP 

As for recording, a Hi-Z input is all you really need, you're basically just looking for a buffer between your pickups and sound card/interface. It's not to difficult to get something that's more than good enough. I've had success in the past using a non true bypass pedal's buffer and a mixer, lol.

As for putting it from here to the amp, as said above I've been recording so that a maxed heaphone out gives a true representation, but we can agree on this. You don't need a reamping box really, most computers' line out jacks will be fine, if it isn't you'll know about it pretty quick 

Keep suggestions coming folks


----------



## -Nolly-

Just one thing to say in favour of normalisation:

Everyone will be tracking their DIs at varying levels, so the resulting differences would make it impossible to tell whether one is hotter than another because of the pickup or the way it was tracked. Normalisation at least allows us to gauge the compression characteristic of the pickup on an even playing field.


----------



## Rook

This is true, but how then would you gauge output?

Mind you if it's only the peaks that are limited to (say) -0.1dB, how will the rest of the sound be affected?


----------



## -Nolly-

You can't, but not normalising wouldn't help either 
The rest of the sound is unaffected. Normalising is just an automated volume adjustment, it increases the level until the loudest peak is at -0.1db.


----------



## SirMyghin

Fun111 said:


> As for recording, a Hi-Z input is all you really need, you're basically just looking for a buffer between your pickups and sound card/interface. It's not to difficult to get something that's more than good enough. I've had success in the past using a non true bypass pedal's buffer and a mixer, lol.



Funny you mention a buffer I have a BYOC confidence boost sitting infront of me that needs to be built (just a buffer),.. Motivation... maybe.  (it is just an adjustable gain buffer circuit)


----------



## Rook

-Nolly- said:


> You can't, but not normalising wouldn't help either
> The rest of the sound is unaffected. Normalising is just an automated volume adjustment, it increases the level until the loudest peak is at -0.1db.



You're not wrong...

Normalising is starting to make more sense, I guess you'll know from your own experience with your setup whether something coming out excessively hot.


Kyle, in theory, a transconductance amplifier should have unity gain 

EDIT: I should stop calling you by an abbreviated screen name, man


----------



## SirMyghin

Fun111 said:


> You're not wrong...
> 
> Normalising is starting to make more sense, I guess you'll know from your own experience with your setup whether something coming out excessively hot.
> 
> 
> Kyle, in theory, a transconductance amplifier should have unity gain
> 
> EDIT: I should stop calling you by an abbreviated screen name, man



Aye, but I can adjust it to unity so its all dandy. Kyle is fine, I am not picky. I have to actually solder the whore though, not to mention make a few cables and fix one.


----------



## Rook

SirMyghin said:


> Aye, but I can adjust it to unity so its all dandy. Kyle is fine, I am not picky. I have to actually *solder the whore* though, not to mention make a few cables and fix one.



I'm quoting this because I have no idea whether it's intentional or not but it's hilarious.


----------



## SirMyghin

Fun111 said:


> I'm quoting this because I have no idea whether it's intentional or not but it's hilarious.



Not sure why that is funny, I have a PCb and some components to solder to make the buffer thing. The buffer is the whore.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Thanks a bunch Nolly, just tried all these DIs thru a quick setup (Peavey Revalver, better than nothing) and I have to say I'm EXTREMELY impressed with the Black Dog. For sure my favourite between these.


----------



## Guamskyy

This might be a burden, but for us ERG players out there that want to hear how BKPs sound with 8 strings, if anyone does DI's of the 8 string BKPs, I'll be a happy camper!


----------



## stuglue

I suggest that we keep the recording level to no more than -2db, if we get clipping in a DI it can't be removed and sounds horrible. Use your input trim (if you have one) on your mixer and you'll be fine.
If anyone is using Cubase it does have a function to analyse your audio and show you both peak and average volume. Its the average that we are most concerned about rather than the peak.


----------



## -Nolly-

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Thanks a bunch Nolly, just tried all these DIs thru a quick setup (Peavey Revalver, better than nothing) and I have to say I'm EXTREMELY impressed with the Black Dog. For sure my favourite between these.



Yeah, I loved the Black Dog, it's got such a snarly attack and the lean bass due to the lower wind works very nicely to control the Les Paul's low end.


----------



## Rook

I guess the best thing now is to get a couple of clips up here and we'll see how we go!


----------



## SirMyghin

Had the ASAT out today (not the C66 w/ Rebel Yells) so this is what you get, I am not typically a metal player but I pretended (at about 1/2 metal speed probably) so you folks can pretend as I wank some open power chords and palm muting. Tomorrow or the next time I pick up the C66 i'll do up the BKPs reall quick (hog body, maple cap, maple neck, RW board, floyd)

I was really surprised how good the chords sounded direct in though. Don't worry the poser metal is right after the chords, the second time you hear the chords I did a quick throw to the neck pickup for reference. 

Normalized to -0.1, I think, hopefully? Used a normalize function and a peak limitter but I don't think it engaged so should be good. 


*Pickup Brand:* G&L
*Model:* ASAT special
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Ceramic
*Position*: Bridge / Neck, no in between, switches with hearing long chords
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* swamp ash/maple/maple
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* G&L saddle lock
And if it matters to some : played with my agate pick (influences attack)

http://www.filedropper.com/dryasatspec

The link has arrived. (recorded 192k , 32 bit for those wanting such info, it is something like 100mb, I can make it smaller if you guys want but compression likely defeats the purpose)

We should really put together a standard riff set/bitrate, etc


----------



## Konfyouzd

For clarification sake... Is this like an audible version of our "___ Pickup Guide(s)"?


----------



## SirMyghin

Konfyouzd said:


> For clarification sake... Is this like an audible version of our "___ Pickup Guide(s)"?



Kind of, the idea is if you reamp these DI signals, you can hear the 'guitar' and pickups through your own rig.


----------



## joaocunha

This guitar: https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4533940/1/ed-roman-quicksilver?h=4c3f6c

Woods: Alder with maple top, maple neck and ebony fretboard;
Bridge: TonePros fixed bridge;

I can contribute with these models:

*============ BRIDGE MODELS ============*

dimarzio-dp102-x2n-bridge-clean.wav

dimarzio-dp102-x2n-bridge-riff.wav

dimarzio-dp102-x2n-bridge-solo.wav

dimarzio-dp191-air-classic-bridge-clean.wav

dimarzio-dp191-air-classic-bridge-riff.wav

dimarzio-dp191-air-classic-bridge-solo.wav

dimarzio-dp197-virtual-paf-bridge-clean.wav

dimarzio-dp197-virtual-paf-bridge-riff.wav

dimarzio-dp197-virtual-paf-bridge-solo.wav

motor-city-pickups-solution-bridge-clean.wav

motor-city-pickups-solution-bridge-riff.wav

motor-city-pickups-solution-bridge-solo.wav

rio-grande-tx-bridge-clean.wav

rio-grande-tx-bridge-riff.wav

rio-grande-tx-bridge-solo.wav

seymour-duncan-sh1b-bridge-clean.wav

seymour-duncan-sh1b-bridge-riff.wav

seymour-duncan-sh1b-bridge-solo.wav

seymour-duncan-sh14-bridge-clean.wav

seymour-duncan-sh14-bridge-riff.wav

seymour-duncan-sh14-bridge-solo.wav


*============ NECK MODELS============*

bare-knuckle-pickups-cold-sweat-neck-clean.wav

bare-knuckle-pickups-cold-sweat-neck-solo.wav

dimarzio-dp190-air-classic-neck-clean.wav

dimarzio-dp190-air-classic-neck-solo.wav

dimarzio-dp193-air-norton-neck-clean.wav

dimarzio-dp193-air-norton-neck-solo.wav

motor-city-pickups-solution-neck-clean.wav

motor-city-pickups-solution-neck-solo.wav

---------------------

I have missed this thread and posted my own. Sorry for not having time to upload them all to soundclick.

You might want to take a look at the original thread as well: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...-my-pickup-collection-tons-sound-samples.html


----------



## SirMyghin

^^^

wow, that is quite the archive.


----------



## Konfyouzd

SirMyghin said:


> Kind of, the idea is if you reamp these DI signals, you can hear the 'guitar' and pickups through your own rig.


 


Holy shit that sounds cool.


----------



## joaocunha

I really enjoyed doing these recordings. Check out how tight DiMarzio Virtual PAF is. My favorite ones are MCP Solutions anyway


----------



## stuglue

thanks for these Joao, incidentally what do you think to the X2N? I had one in a 6 string strat rip off for a while and although the bottom end was huge, it was a bit brittle in the highs


----------



## joaocunha

stuglue said:


> thanks for these Joao, incidentally what do you think to the X2N? I had one in a 6 string strat rip off for a while and although the bottom end was huge, it was a bit brittle in the highs



I have always heard about it being overkill, that it doesn't clean and such, and now I'm pretty sure all of these statements are true. Even with a really low gain setting, X2N distorts. If it's a good or bad thing, well, it's up to you.

Personally I liked it for heavy sounds only, definitely not an overall pickup. It does have a huge bottom end indeed, but doesn't cut through good enough. There are far better options around when it comes to extreme output, like the BKP Warpig.


----------



## Rook

This thread's getting pretty cool!

I'll be adding Crunch Lab, Liquifire, Mo'Joe, PAF Joe, and possibly the Fender pickups in my strat tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## JamesM

Should put all these in the OP.


----------



## Rook

The Armada said:


> Should put all these in the OP.



Yeah, I should!

EDIT: Done, I'll keep putting members' contributions in the OP until it gets a bit excessive then I'll start just listing them by brand and model with a link to the post here they are taken from for more info. EVERYONE will be credited for their contributions in the OP next to the clip, and I've repped everyone who's contributed thus far


----------



## SirMyghin

I'll get the other one this weekend as this is just an awesome idea for us to have. Playing regardless it is like a mini demo spot.


----------



## stuglue

I'll be able to get DI's of my Evolution neck pickup and my Seymour Duncan SH5 bridge pickup soon.
Its in a Michael Kelly Patriot Custom guitar.
After that i'll get you a DI of the Evolution 7 bridge and Liquifire 7 neck in an alder body guitar with maple neck.


----------



## joaocunha

Same set used, adding Seymour Duncan SH-13 Dimebucker to the roll:

seymour-duncan-sh13-bridge-riff.wav
seymour-duncan-sh13-bridge-solo.wav
seymour-duncan-sh13-bridge-clean.wav


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Pickup Brand: EMG
Model: 707 (bridge pup)
Position: bridge
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): ash/maple/maple
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): OFR 7

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32432031/EMG 707 Loomis DI.wav


----------



## stuglue

Hey guys, my DIs are done. I've kept it very simple just palm mutes and open power chords. Can someone instruct me on how to upload them?


----------



## Rook

Get a soundcloud account and link it to here 

Look forward to it, keep 'em coming folks. Unfortunately I can't edit the OP further, I'll see if a mod can.


----------



## technomancer

Stickied as promised 

Also added the Dimebucker and EMG clips to the original post


----------



## Rook

Thanks!

This has reached legendary status in my books, I just wish I could settle on my recordings...


----------



## joaocunha

stuglue said:


> Hey guys, my DIs are done. I've kept it very simple just palm mutes and open power chords. Can someone instruct me on how to upload them?



Another good way is using Dropbox (which serves for A LOT of other useful stuff). You can create an account following my referral link: http://db.tt/HcP2pgo


----------



## stuglue

Ok guys here are the DI's ive done. Ive kept it very simple so that you can test the pickups, theres some chug and open power chords
https://www.dropbox.com/home#/Public:::

Details of the guitars are here

Michael Kelly Patriot Custom


[FONT=&quot]Set-neck[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mahogany Body[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Flame Maple Cap[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mahogany Neck[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ebony Fingerboard[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]22 Medium Jumbo Frets[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]24-3/4 Scale Length[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]5-ply White and Black Binding[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Abalone Block Inlays[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tune-o-matic Bridge[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Grover Machine Heads[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Three-way toggle[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Coil tapped[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chrome Hardware [/FONT]
 
its got DUncan SH5 in bridge and Dimarzio Evo in neck


[FONT=&quot]Yamaha Pacifica112V YNS Electric Guitar - alder Body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard, HSS Alnico thomann pickups, vintage tremolo, satin neck finish. Colour: Yellow Natural Satin[/FONT]

Its got SWC Rockfields in both bridge and neck


----------



## joaocunha

stuglue said:


> Ok guys here are the DI's ive done. Ive kept it very simple so that you can test the pickups, theres some chug and open power chords
> https://www.dropbox.com/home#/Public:::



Stu, you're not linking it properly. You must put your files into a public folder (I.E. dropbox/public/pickups/) and then right click on each file -> Dropbox -> copy public link.


----------



## stuglue

i think this might work
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/pickup DIs 15-6-11.rar

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/yamaha pickup Dis.rar

Im going to try re-recording these later, I believe the input was too hot


----------



## technomancer

Now repost them in the format used in the listings in the first post and I'll add them. I don't mind keeping this updated, but I have better things to do than formatting people's posts for them.


----------



## stuglue

Pickup Brand: seymour duncan
Model: SH5
Position: bridge
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): mahogany/mahogany/ebony
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): tunomatic
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/Michael Kelly Patriot Custom Seymour Duncan SH5 bridge.wav

Pickup Brand: dimarzio
Model: evolution
Position: neck
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): mahogany/mahogany/ebony
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): tunomatic
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/Michael Kelly Patriot Custom Dimarzio Evolution Neck.wav

Pickup Brand: Rockfield
Model: SWC Rockfield
Position: bridge
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): alder/maple/rosewood
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): fixed bridge fender style
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/yamaha pacifica 112 rockfield bridge.wav


Pickup Brand: Rockfield
Model: SWC Rockfield
Position: neck
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): alder/maple/rosewood
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): fixed bridge fender style

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32544322/pickups/yamaha pacifica 112 rockfield neck.wav

Apologies for any inconvenience, im a noob with Dropbox


----------



## SirMyghin

Drop box uploads so slow. Rebel yells in series incoming though. If someone wants parallel or split down the line let me know. Some ringing chords, followed by a progression, followed by me embarassing myself playing 'metal' style riffs that most of the people here are probably looking for. 3 takes, Bridge, between, and Neck as this is a callibrated set that seemed apt. I suppose it wouldn't hurt if I warmed up but whenever I get to urge to actually do this it is procrastinating from something else for 5 minutes. 


*Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Bridge 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block
Agate pick (influences attack)

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/RY-Bridge.wav?w=f187072f

*Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Bridge + Neck 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/RY-tween.wav?w=9a7a0c27

*Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Neck 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/RY-neck.wav?w=1192d758


----------



## joaocunha

Adding Suhr DSV + DSH to the roll!

Same Ed Roman Quicksilver guitar used.

Suhr DSV Bridge:
suhr-dsh-bridge-clean.wav
suhr-dsh-bridge-riff.wav
suhr-dsh-bridge-solo.wav

Suhr DSH Neck:
suhr-dsv-neck-clean.wav
suhr-dsv-neck-solo.wav


----------



## SirMyghin

^ Rock on dude, you are a beast in this thread.


----------



## joaocunha

SirMyghin said:


> ^ Rock on dude, you are a beast in this thread.



Thanks, bro! Suhr pickups are even better than I tought...

Tomorrow we'll have Tom Anderson H3+ Bridge & Tom Anderson H1- Neck. 

PS: your Rebel Yells seem to be missing.


----------



## SirMyghin

joaocunha said:


> Thanks, bro! Suhr pickups are even better than I tought...
> 
> Tomorrow we'll have Tom Anderson H3+ Bridge & Tom Anderson H1- Neck.
> 
> PS: your Rebel Yells seem to be missing.



Do you keep the soldering iron on standby or something?  . The links work fine from my end, I'll look into it. 

*Edit*: I had to put them into the public folder, new to this drop box thing. Too late to edit the last post, they should work now.


*Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Bridge 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block
Agate pick (influences attack)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31993835/RY-Bridge.wav

*Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Bridge + Neck 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31993835/RY-tween.wav
*
Pickup Brand:* Bare Knuckle Pickups
*Model:* Rebel Yell set
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Alnico V
*Position*: Neck 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* hog w/ maple cap/maple/rosewood
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* OFR w/ tungsten block

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31993835/RY-neck.wavhttps://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/RY-neck.wav?w=1e649cf9


----------



## joaocunha

Still not working, mate.



> You must put your files into a public folder (I.E. dropbox/public/pickups/) and then right click on each file -> Dropbox -> copy public link.


----------



## SirMyghin

joaocunha said:


> Still not working, mate.



Should be working now, I linked direct instead of 'copying public link'. I logged out and can now use the new links I editted in (to the second post).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Pickup Brand: Ibanez (ignore this fact, this slaughters my EMG's!)
Model: ACH2 (bridge pup)
Position: bridge
Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): mahogany with maple top/mahogany/rosewood.
Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): Gilbralter III


http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32432031/Arc300DI.wav


----------



## cyril v

Stealthtastic said:


> Pickup Brand: Ibanez (ignore this fact, this slaughters my EMG's!)
> Model: ACH2 (bridge pup)
> Position: bridge
> Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): mahogany with maple top/mahogany/rosewood.
> Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): Gilbralter III
> 
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/32432031/Arc300DI.wav



I'm kinda 50/50 with you here...

Just messing around with the DI's you posted.. these Arc300's were stupid easy to dial in. Every amp-sim I tried, it just had a way better starting point for my ear and likewise better ending tone.

The 707 clip on the other hand, took *a lot* of tweaking for me to get a sound I like from them. It's a combination of trying to tighten it's slightly squishy nature (not muddy) to get a good chunk out of them and trying to keep the tone focused and clear enough. Quite a balancing act, though some people love that fat chunk tone they naturally have, I guess you either like it for you playing or you don't. I agree though.

So, if given I had to pick one to play with, it'd be the Arc for sure in this case. But on the otherhand, I wasn't big on the 707's myself in my old Hellraiser and ended up with switching them out, so the results are not surprising to me. I'd say swap 'em.

Definitely give the EMG X-series(81-7x)/Blackouts a try though if you can find some to play, you might just change your mind a bit as far as actives go.


----------



## nothingleft09

*Pickup Brand: Bareknuckle*
*Model:* Painkiller 7's
*Magnet Type (if optional):* both
*Position*: Bridge and Neck
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* Basswood/Maple/Rosewood Ibanez RG7621
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* Hipshot w/ Graphtech saddles

Here's a link to the thread that has clips.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...painkiller-7s-basswood-ibanez-soundclips.html


----------



## Velixo

Does anyone have a DI clip of the EMG 808x?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

cyril v said:


> I'm kinda 50/50 with you here...
> 
> Just messing around with the DI's you posted.. these Arc300's were stupid easy to dial in. Every amp-sim I tried, it just had a way better starting point for my ear and likewise better ending tone.
> 
> The 707 clip on the other hand, took *a lot* of tweaking for me to get a sound I like from them. It's a combination of trying to tighten it's slightly squishy nature (not muddy) to get a good chunk out of them and trying to keep the tone focused and clear enough. Quite a balancing act, though some people love that fat chunk tone they naturally have, I guess you either like it for you playing or you don't. I agree though.
> 
> So, if given I had to pick one to play with, it'd be the Arc for sure in this case. But on the otherhand, I wasn't big on the 707's myself in my old Hellraiser and ended up with switching them out, so the results are not surprising to me. I'd say swap 'em.
> 
> Definitely give the EMG X-series(81-7x)/Blackouts a try though if you can find some to play, you might just change your mind a bit as far as actives go.



You should here the ARC now that I've actually set it up properly. I've set the action up a little higher and it sounds even thicker now, I love it.

I'm going to be selling the Loomis down the road anyways though so no point in fucking with it now.


----------



## exscape

Fun111 said:


> This thread's getting pretty cool!
> 
> I'll be adding Crunch Lab, Liquifire, Mo'Joe, PAF Joe, and possibly the Fender pickups in my strat tomorrow hopefully.


Hey, any progress? 
I'd really love to have DI tracks of the Crunch Lab/LiquiFire!


----------



## kirbyy

:edit: nevermind! thanks for the work everyone on uploading these, you guys are a blessing


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Here you can download dry files of my Blackmachine B6 with ceramic Nailbomb in the bridge, and my Blackmachine B2 with Cold Sweat in the bridge.

Blackmachine B6: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/kill...ry track.wav 

Blackmachine B2: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/kill...ry track.wav


----------



## Yaris

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here you can download dry files of my Blackmachine B6 with ceramic Nailbomb in the bridge, and my Blackmachine B2 with Cold Sweat in the bridge.
> 
> Blackmachine B6: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/kill...ry track.wav
> 
> Blackmachine B2: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5864881/kill...ry track.wav



Hi I think you may not have posted these in your public folder on dropbox. No one can access them until you put them in the public folder and repost. Thanks.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx

Someone should post a DI of the crappy RGA8 stock pickups so we could know just how bad they really are.


----------



## noUser01

I'd love to contribute but had a couple questions. First is do you want to stick to just DI's specifically? Just asking because there's a line out on my Blackstar head that I use for recording. Using the clean channel with everything set to noon is close to a DI, especially considering there's still no mics or pushed air to deal with or think about, but it could still be tonally biased. The other is... well nevermind I think I just had one question. I'm tired. I've probably forgotten.


----------



## joaocunha

ConnorGilks said:


> Using the clean channel with everything set to noon is close to a DI, especially considering there's still no mics or pushed air to deal with or think about, but it could still be tonally biased.





That would be very different from a DI. Don't you have anything to match the impedances? A POD or almost any multieffect would do the job.


----------



## noUser01

joaocunha said:


> That would be very different from a DI. Don't you have anything to match the impedances? A POD or almost any multieffect would do the job.



Just asking for my own reference, not for use with this thread.

I'll still use a DI for anything like this for sure.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Thank you so much for this thread!


----------



## baptizedinblood

I'll be posting a DI of a Walnut Carvin DC727 with a Crunchlab Bridge (Both positions) and a Liquifire neck as soon as my PC is up and running. I've also got a Seymour Duncan Invader laying around if anyone wants me to make a DI of that.


----------



## tmo

First of all, I must say that this is interesting and as soon as I find time to, I will contribute some DIs of Dimarzios 7 on basswood (freted and fretless) and on mahogany guitars. Yes, I found this forum only recently so...

This may be a stupid question, but a guitar's tone starts on its' strings. I am sure you all have experienced the ecstasy of new strings on a guitar. Some may have also tried different gauges and string types, I am now experiencing flatwound mix with D-Activators. Shouldn't it be referenced?

Also, for those who have the possibility, different pickup wiring allows for... errr... new musical ideas and sound landscapes. As I understand (and I read the last 2 pages on a flash), most, if not all these clips are in serial wiring, for a full humbucker sound. On another thread I was asked for the difference between parallel and coil spliting/tapping. I believe that THIS is the place for those answers. Serial, Parallel, Coil Split/Tap and Out of phase wirings are interesting themes to upload.

Last but not least, I have been reading lots of questions for pairing pickups, which combines well with which for this and that. This opens the door to... err... a huge database, but is it not the purpose?

Once again, thumbs up for the initiative.


----------



## LeviathanKiller

I wish this thread got more attention and more clips added to our "database".
It's not much, but if I get the time to, I'll contribute my stock PRS Tremonti pickups.


----------



## mnemonic

LeviathanKiller said:


> I wish this thread got more attention and more clips added to our "database".
> It's not much, but if I get the time to, I'll contribute my stock PRS Tremonti pickups.



agreed, for those of us with the ability to reamp guitar tracks, I think its a much better idea than pickup demos on youtube or something. 

Granted its still someone else's guitar and hands, atleast we can eliminate their amp setup and hear how the pickups sound through our amplification. 



Velixo said:


> Does anyone have a DI clip of the EMG 808x?



I would also be interested in this (or regular 808's)

or any 8 string DI's at all, really.


----------



## Maryam23

Great idea.


----------



## tmo

So, I finally found some time to do a quick recording.

This is on an Ibanez RG2027X (mahogany body with maple top, maple neck with rosewood fingerboard) equipped with DiMarzio Blaze Neck and Custom, on Neck and Bridge.

The wiring on this guitar is: Neck Serial; Neck Coil split (North coil); Neck Serial + Bridge Serial (in Neck in parallel with bridge); Bridge Coil split (North coil?); Bridge Serial.

The recording features some different types of playing styles (badly executed sorry): Emajor chording, Blues riff, Heavy chugging riff, Chord struming riff. Pickup selection goes always from Neck to Bridge, on all 5 positions previously mentioned,except on last, which is piezo!

I played all riff with all pickups at 44.1kHz sample rate with a Presomus AudioBox 1818VSL.

Last but not least, new strings were used: D'Addario XL Nickel Roundwound -.009, .011, .016, .024, .032, .042, .054

... and here is the mp3 file!...


----------



## Dan2

Here's links to the DI files used in my recent metal & clean pickup test videos covering 9 models from Dimarzio, EMG and Seymour Duncan.

DI FILES
Metal riffing: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...p-DI-files.zip
Clean chordal work: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/...n-DI-files.zip

You can find the full thread including the videos and links to my blog conclusions here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...mg-duncan-dimarzio-9-pickups-metal-clean.html

*Pickup Brand:* DiMarzio / Seymour Duncan
Model: Dimarzio Crunch Lab 7, Tone Zone 7, SD JB7, Dimarzio New 7, Dimarzio PAF7, SD Distortion 7, Dimarzio D-Activator
*Position:* Bridge
*Guitar woods* (body/neck/fingerboard): Mahogany-Maple top/Maple/Rosewood
*Bridge type:* Ibanez Edge Pro 7 or Ibanez Lo Pro Edge 7

*Pickup Brand:* EMG
*Model:* EMG81-7, EMG707 
*Position:* Bridge
*Guitar woods* (body/neck/fingerboard): Alder/Maple/Rosewood
*Bridge type:* Ibanez Edge Pro 7

*Pickup Brand:* DiMarzio
*Model:* Crunch Lab 7
*Position:* Bridge
*Guitar woods* (body/neck/fingerboard): Basswood/Maple/Rosewood
*Bridge type*: Ibanez Lo Pro Edge 7


----------



## khoirus

Nolly, thanks for the DIs. do you have the juggernaut as well?


----------



## Hachetjoel

*I got all of the di's from fluffs channel including links and details so here you go! 
Pickup Brand:* bareknuckle
*Model: juggernaut*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* Ceramic & alnico
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): *Schecter SLS EX Baritone mahogany body ebony fingerboard maple neck
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): evertune 
*
https://copy.com/roDrmQIBwCjg

*Pickup Brand:* fastback
*Model: beardcombers*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico V
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* mahogany body ebony fingerboard maple neck.
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): tuneomatic

*https://copy.com/H4ltSF9ZcG8M8DZq

*Pickup Brand:* railhammer
*Model: chisel *
*Magnet Type (if optional):*
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* Ibanez SZ320 mahogany body mahogany neck rosewood fretboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tunomatic

https://copy.com/N8dqUbTncw3Wdnsz

*Pickup Brand:* emg
*Model:* 57/66
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico V
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* LTD BW-1 Ben Weinman Sig Guitar
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): evertune

*
*https://copy.com/v6R3YJN0ih41NFbv

*
*Pickup Brand:* emg
*Model:* The 57, Hetset 81 and 81X.
*Magnet Type (if optional):* ceramic/alnico V
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* halo merus
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): evertune

*
https://copy.com/3Py6APSBUlGetrVO

*Pickup Brand:* mojotone
*Model: pw hornet *
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico IV neck ceramic bridge
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): prs tremonti mahogany body mahogany neck rosewood fingerboard*
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

https://copy.com/CX90OLJBQHA6WFLp

*Pickup Brand:* mojotone
*Model: classic*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico V
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): *Gibson 2014 SGJ mahogany body mahogany neck rosewood fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

http://goo.gl/NXRjIX

*Pickup Brand:* mojotone
*Model: sledgehammer*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico 8
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard): *Gibson 2014 SGJ mahogany body mahogany neck rosewood fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

http://goo.gl/yGc1vG

*Pickup Brand: mojotone*
*Model: level head*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* ceramic
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* Schecter Solo 6 ATX
mahogany body mahogany neck ebony fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

http://bit.ly/1xnwI09

*Pickup Brand:* mojotone
*Model: old imperial*
*Magnet Type (if optional):* alnico V
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* 2012 Les Paul Traditional 
mahogany body mahogany neck ebony fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

https://copy.com/txaiHyQSq6Xyqp0m

*Pickup Brand:* fishman
*Model:* fluence modern
*Magnet Type (if optional):* ceramic
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* 2014 Gibson Les Paul LPJ
mahogany body mahogany neck ebony fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

https://copy.com/A9sVX0qQiTgjRSQh

*Pickup Brand:* lace 
*Model:* big block
*Magnet Type (if optional):* 
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):* 2014 Gibson SGJ
mahogany body mahogany neck ebony fingerboard
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic):* tuneomatic

https://copy.com/LUtPKKaqoSL9iNCI

*Pickup Brand:* lundgen
*Model: *M6, Hot Heaven and The One
*Magnet Type (if optional):* varies
*Guitar woods (body/neck/fingerboard):*Schecter SLS EX Baritone mahogany body ebony fingerboard maple neck
*Bridge type (e.g. floyd rose, tunomatic): evertune 

*
https://copy.com/9Y0vcvjjOUgo7363


----------



## DiffuseReflection

Don't know if this is up yet, but if you guys are interested, I can post some DIs of a set of Alnico Black Hawks once I'm done with the wiring. I can also post another 4 or so in-between positions with the stock single coil). Keep in mind is not installed on a Mayones/Skervesen or anything like that


----------



## lewis

anyone added any Lace Deathbar/Xbar DIs on here?


----------



## Blackhole33

Does anyone have a DI for Seymour Duncan Nazgul 7 strings?


----------



## Hywel

Blackhole33 said:


> Does anyone have a DI for Seymour Duncan Nazgul 7 strings?



I made some (badly) as procrastination...

Seymour Duncan Nazgul 7 DI
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/Nazgul%20DI.wav

Seymour Duncan Nazgul 7 DI boosted with tubescreamer
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/Nazgul DI Boosted.wav

Used a 27" ash/maple sapele/ebony 7 


EDIT - Still trying to avoid work and learning how to mute properly so here's some BKP Warpig 7s

BKP Warpig 7 DI
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/Warpig DI.wav

BKP Warpig 7 DI boosted with tubescreamer
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/Warpig DI Boosted.wav

26.4" Black limba, wenge/maple/ebony 7


EDIT EDIT - I really don't want to have to write these case reports...

Here's the IBZ-8 pickups from an RG8. This ones extra ....ty since playing 7 string stuff on an 8 messes with my head.

IBZ-8 DI
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/IBZ-8 DI.wav

IBZ-8 DI boosted with tubescreamer
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5712108/IBZ-8 DI Boosted.wav

This one's a 26"-27" ash, maple/rosewood fanned 8


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Request for a SD Black Winter bridge (6 or 7).


----------



## dantejayg85

I know its been a few years since this thread was last active but I wanted to post a link to some "profiles" or impulses I've been working on and see if maybe we could get more people to post D.I. tracks of their Guitars/Basses to add to the collection.

The profiles I've made have been based on the idea of using an Impulse loader before your Amp Sim as a 'filter' to essentially mimic the sound of a particular guitar/pickup combo. I admit its not absolutely perfect, but it gets a very close approximation of the sound of the guitars that were profiled and with some light tweaking I've gotten some very usable tones with this method. 

Credit goes to Rook and Nolly etc for the thread/D.I, tracks I used to make the Bareknuckle pickups .
I hope to add more to the collection over time, if you have any suggestions or would like to upload or email me D.I. tracks to profile for the collection you can email them to me at [email protected] or send me a link in this thread.

Please include Guitar type and Pickups used, my hope is to get a huge collection going everything from $50 garage sale guitars to custom made guitars if possible.

Hope they work out for everyone!

Download here:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mqi98uks6rhxeut/AABvfOaaQr05Dg2birnpCiVOa?dl=0


----------



## RobPhoboS

Just bumping the thread as it's a great idea !


----------



## Backsnack

OK, I'm relatively new to recording in general. I could definitely contribute some Black Winter DIs when I get my guitar back from the shop. I just want to ask how to do this so I'm perfectly clear:

Should I just record some riffs dry into my DAW and export the wav? No compression, no eq?


----------



## RobPhoboS

Backsnack said:


> Should I just record some riffs dry into my DAW and export the wav? No compression, no eq?



I'm under the impression that's it, don't do anything to it (afaik).


----------



## requiemsoup

Would anyone be kind enough to upload some 8 string bridge stuff?

There was a file a thread or two back, but they 404'd  and I don't have access to any 8 stringers.


----------



## Coryd

Anyone have any of the older DIs that were posted earlier in this thread? I'm looking for some Duncan SH-5, Custom 5 DIs.


----------



## atoragon

I would love if anyone would upload these DIs too!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

underwound MCP afwayu DIs, just my guitar straight into my DAW. guitar is a prs mushok (all mahogany body/neck/ebony fretboard, 27" scale, hardtail bridge)
br00tz: https://app.box.com/s/wd4286j9eihcheuwsmbhbi40k5jot4g6
cleans : https://app.box.com/s/z3yv2b7l4fnzs3w7ss7lcj0qpvl3rwqt


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Ormsby Nunchucker and De La Creme 8 string versions. guitar is straight into my interface/DAW. (guitar is swamp ash body/maple neck/ebony fb, 28.2"-25.5" scale, hardtail bridge)
Clean: https://app.box.com/s/olmftnogm4prd9j62bd6ycweh7bljsvr
Br00tz:https://app.box.com/s/l7sqhh0dcjlfwjyfp5ttuyjgnxbinq0g

Elysian Goliath 8 string pickups, guitar is going straight into daw/interface. Guitar is sapele body, ziricote top, wenge/sapele neck, ebony fb, 28-26.5" scale, hardtail bridge. I included the split coil sounds as well:
https://app.box.com/s/okeevixig918nufy0y0y4trsmugqxv43


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elysian Hellfire (alnico 6 string set). guitar straight into interface/DAW. guitar has poplar body, maple neck, rosewood fingerboard, 25.5" scale, TOM bridge. 
https://app.box.com/s/65yq75fjyggr4dbf184sp1kx7uh0m19j


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Oil City Blackbird bridge DIs. Guitar is a prs mushok (all mahogany body/neck/ebony fretboard, 27" scale, hardtail bridge):
https://www.mediafire.com/file/4d31rfdch7baeyp/BlkbirdDIs.zip/file
MCP Ceramic Dragon Suit bridge DIs (same guitar as blackbird) : https://www.mediafire.com/file/geihcpo8bk7bizl/dragonsuit.zip/file
Black Winter 7 string bridge. Guitar is a LTD Black Winter 7. It has a mahogany neck/body, ebony fb, 27" scale, hardtail bridge.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/5jx8zps8sf44vnm/BlkWinter7DIs.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Fishman Fluence Modern DIs. Guitar is an agile baritone LP (27" scale, TOM bridge, all mahogany body/ rosewood fb with maple top)
https://www.mediafire.com/file/195wkpskeebxd2w/DI_fluencemoderns.zip/file
Lundgren Black Heaven DIs. Guitar is my PRS mushok (all mahogany body/neck/ ebony fb/ 27" scale, hardtail bridge).
https://www.mediafire.com/file/rxbn191fmy0uvj8/blackheavenDIs.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Dominger Rider bridge (PRS Mushok):
DIs: https://www.mediafire.com/file/rnbpig3md3gwzfg/DomRdrDI.zip/file
rautia ratbucker bridge DIs (PRS Mushok- all mahogany body/neck w ebony fb/27" scale, hardtail bridge):
https://www.mediafire.com/file/64tq3lbpv9wcyma/ratbucker_DI.zip/file
Elysian Trident I set (custom jazzmaster-alder body/maple neck/rosewood fb/ 28 5/8" scale, hardtail bridge):
http://www.mediafire.com/file/c4s1t1nd6rbkvkr/Trident1set_DI.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

BL USA L500XL DIs/ Archetype Nolly clips. PRS Mushok used.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/l0dcyfzh16xebom/L500XL-DIandclips.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Warman Quadrail (using a radial DI box into interface). Guitar is my PRS Mushok.
https://www.mediafire.com/file/3ka5uwrlvxq2edj/QuadrailDIs.zip/file
Updated Elysian goliath 8 string DIs (using a radial DI box into interface). Guitar is my knightro 8 string (Guitar is sapele body, ziricote top, wenge/sapele neck, ebony fb, 28-26.5" scale, hardtail bridge). I included the split coil sounds as well :
https://www.mediafire.com/file/ghute9eybapa0rv/Elysian_Goliath_8_DIs.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

guitarmory atlas set DIs (radial DI box to interface). guitar is my PRS Mushok. :
https://www.mediafire.com/file/m2k2coap1py2k2o/atlasDIsandclips.zip/file
Dimarzio fortitude DIs (radial DI box to interface). guitar is my PRS Mushok:
https://www.mediafire.com/file/53fkojlidxeec2u/fortitudeDIs.zip/file


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Elysian Trident IIs (PRS Mushok/Radial DI box to interface):
https://www.mediafire.com/file/yg6t00t3j38i7el/Elysian_Hades_Trident_II_DIs.zip/file


----------



## Rook

Shout out to the guy on Facebook who just recommended this thread to me 9 years after I made it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Rook said:


> Shout out to the guy on Facebook who just recommended this thread to me 9 years after I made it.


guilty


----------



## Reignerrr

not found ALL the links, somebody have di files of the dimarzios and duncans?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Evo bridge DIs (PRS Mushok/Radial DI box to interface).
https://www.mediafire.com/file/exh9rbx9jezafzl/EvobridgeDIs.zip/file
Satchur8 DIs (same guitar/setup as above)
https://www.mediafire.com/file/6z94g9wpfokyyou/satchur8DIs.zip/file


----------

